# 1970 Hemi Cuda sold for $275,000



## stihlaficionado (May 22, 2013)

Was watching the Mechum Muscle Car Auction in Indy last weekend & saw a 1970 Hemi Cuda
go for $275,000!

The car was a one owner, all original(except for ignition) with a little over 16,000 miles.

I also found a '70 hemi cuda on the web with an asking price of 3.2 Million $$ .
This car supposedly was the first E Body Hemi Cuda built by hand at the Claire Point, MI
facility. A prototype, never sold, but somehow someone got it.


----------

